# Official Wading Depth 2006 X Trail



## apostrophe (Mar 9, 2010)

Hi

Does anyone know the published Nissan (2006 2.2Dci Columbia with 17 inch wheels) wading depth?

Nissan UK told me they might be able to find out but were not sure if they'd ever been asked !?! The local Nissan dealer does not know. 

I had a Google and seems that some sites list it as 535mm. Is that right, it seems high? Others list as 350mm but I think they are referring to the new model. 

I'd be interested to hear what people have to say and where they got the data from.

Regards

Fred


----------



## mgfiest (Sep 13, 2009)

I think it is a lot higher than that... the Australian boys like river crossing and they put a snorkle on their intake so they get no water in the engine....


----------



## apostrophe (Mar 9, 2010)

Thanks, but I was looking for the factory recommended height without modification (snorkels etc)

Cheers

Fred


----------



## Revhead Kev (Apr 1, 2007)

Hi Fred,

Here is a link to where this was previously discussed.

On a 4x4 forum I found reference to 350mm as being the recommended maximum water depth from Nissan for an Xtrail.
Generally it has to do with the position of the air intake and any electrical control boxes and their height above ground so that water will not get into them if you stop momentarily. It also has quite a bit to do with speed and generally all quoted figures from manufacturers are at a recommended speed of 8kph (5mph).


----------



## mgfiest (Sep 13, 2009)

Revhead Kev said:


> Hi Fred,
> 
> Here is a link to where this was previously discussed.
> 
> ...


I am assuming you do not cross rivers.... seeing your CAI filter is lying around the 200m mark


----------



## Revhead Kev (Apr 1, 2007)

I just remove the filter from the wheel arch position and attach it directly to the MAF in the engine bay.
CAI now converted to SRI (see pic) for safer water crossings )


----------



## apostrophe (Mar 9, 2010)

*Reply from Nissan UK*

Nissan UK phoned me back and left a message. For my X-Trail the official Nissan wading depth is 400mm.

Cheers

Fred


----------



## siuser05 (Mar 28, 2014)

*Strut spacers - affects on suspension*

Hi I don't know if you still own an X Trail as the post is fairly old, however I note you installed a 50mm Strut spacer. Did you have to alter anything else? I am concerned that the suspension geometry will be affected; camber, toe in etc. If you could reply it would be really helpful. I have a 2005 2.2 DCI Sport. email: [email protected] Thanks


----------

